# Jersey Heifers



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

2 bred jersey heifers 2 years old bred to registered jersey bull . Bangs vaccinated ,7 way vaccinated , dehorned . Should calve may 2014 very nice clean girls $850 each 

1 open heifer 16 months old has small horns 7 way and bangs vaccinated tb tested hasn't been exposed to bull was shown in 4h very tame halter broke ties leads and loads well . $650

Cattle are located in Crawfordsville Indiana 47933. If you need a vet certificate of health to haul them out of state I can arrange it CASH only . Delivery can be arranged for a fee if the distance is reasonable


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Do you know if they are A2/A2? If not would you be willing to have them tested? Is this their first calves? thanks


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

They have not been tested for a/2 . Yes these will be their first calves .


----------



## country friend (May 11, 2002)

Very interested in open heifer . Private message sent to you . Thanks Jack & Mildred Connersville Indiana


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Any pics available?


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I will get some pics this weekend I have the heifers at an Amish friends place and can't get there before dark to get pics


----------

